# Christians Killed By ISIS for not Converting"



## Lowjack (Dec 12, 2015)

The level of Evil Of these Islamics is Beyond Comprehension "
http://barbwire.com/2014/12/09/christian-children-murdered-refusing-islamic-conversion-love-jesus/


----------

